# West Nipissing SAR (Ground) & CASARA North Bayassists with CF SAR Tech Training



## ArmyGuy99 (17 Jun 2013)

Today 17 June 2013:

West Nipissing Search and Rescue (Ground) and CASARA North Bay were pleased to host members of 424 SAR Sqn in an Evaluation Exercise held this afternoon in the Corbeil area.

BZ to all involved.


----------

